# Christmas Photos



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

....yeah its too early for christmas stuff still...but I don't care...lol


Christmas Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr


Christmas Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr


Christmas Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr


Christmas Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr


Christmas Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr


Christmas Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr


Christmas Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr


Christmas Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr


Christmas Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr


Christmas Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh, these are wonderful!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are super pics! such a cute mousie too


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks!  There are actually 3 different mice here...2 ivories (though most are only of one of the ivories...the 2nd is only in the photo with 2 nosies poking out), and a c-diluted e/e x-brindle....not positive which are of the brindle and which of the ivory though...besides the full body shot of the brindle...lol

These pics were actually a pain simply for the fact that the mice really liked being in the little stocking...lol They did NOT want to stick their heads out!!!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

No. 5 is my fav, that would make a good xmas card


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Pretty pics!, and pretty mousey!

BUT allow me to use mah mouse-langage speakin skeelz 

Pic 1: "whatchoo doin?"
Pic 2: Are you taking PICTURES!?, you better stop!"
Pic 3: "I mean it!, STOP IT!"
Pic 4: "Please stop!  "
Pic 5: "STOP IT RIGHT NOW!"
Pic 6: "please?"
Pic 7: "PLEASE :? "
Pic 8: "Ok I r embarrassed..."
Pic 9: "I'll just hide now...."
Pic 10: *mouse on left* "she still takin pics?" *Mouse on right* "yup.... :evil: "

that is all :mrgreen:


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Too cute! :love1 :love


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awww how cute, i feel inspiried noe  i tend to let mine explore the christmas tree just like my toys did once...


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

How cute!!! I just loved your pics!


----------

